# Closed out my 1st trade today for a profit!!!



## mattryanshares (10 February 2011)

Got a few others that im holding long term but thought I'd take a punt on SBL from the brakeout thread!
Bought at .034 sold at .036 with about 2000 clicks of the refresh button as i only have a comsec account and no wiz bang program. 

Made a small profit of $245 small change but alot of fun.!!!!


----------



## springhill (10 February 2011)

mattryanshares said:


> Got a few others that im holding long term but thought I'd take a punt on SBL from the brakeout thread!
> Bought at .034 sold at .036 with about 2000 clicks of the refresh button as i only have a comsec account and no wiz bang program.
> 
> Made a small profit of $245 small change but alot of fun.!!!!




Well done mate!


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (10 February 2011)

So what's that, about 10 cents a click?


----------



## tech/a (10 February 2011)

Mate

While I know your excited at pulling a profit.
You had a punt.
In this game punting will cost you *BIG TIME*.

Learn about Position sizing
Risk management and undertstand trading 1 stock at a time is
going to lead you to drink.

Trading a portfolio correctly will ensure steady life long profits if you can develop a trading method witha distinct edge.

Its not that difficult if you keep it simple.


----------



## Noddy (10 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> Trading a portfolio correctly will ensure steady life long profits if you can develop a trading method witha distinct edge.
> 
> Its not that difficult if you keep it simple.




Hello tech/a,

Regularly read your posts and find them very informative.
( Always click on when I see the duck ).
Have actually learnt a lot of stuff, particularly from your posts about how to read volumes. 
Intrigued by your comment that it's not difficult to make profits if you keep it simple.
Don't know about that. Have been trading, short to medium term for years, and never found it simple ?
Always more to learn.


----------



## professor_frink (10 February 2011)

mattryanshares said:


> Got a few others that im holding long term but thought I'd take a punt on SBL from the brakeout thread!
> Bought at .034 sold at .036 with about 2000 clicks of the refresh button as i only have a comsec account and no wiz bang program.
> 
> Made a small profit of $245 small change but alot of fun.!!!!




nice work Matt


----------



## Sdajii (10 February 2011)

Congratulations! Well done! Good luck with your next trades


----------



## grandia3 (10 February 2011)

considering i made a lost on my first stock pick

well done


----------



## Market Depth (10 February 2011)

Congrats Matt, Always good to get the first one under your belt. Hope your having fun?
Just string another 9 together, and you have yourself a WINNING STREAK!

For the record my best was 372 winners in a row, waaay back in the 1990's, whilst working for a brokerage company. As a private trader I haven't been able to beat that since, but I'll die trying


----------



## mattryanshares (10 February 2011)

hey Thanks all.

Yes it was a punt but thats sort of what it was meant to be? I didnt have a lot of faith in the stock but looking at volume and the pre open i thought it worth the risk. 

i actually wanted to see how it felt to put faith in human nature, the heard as opposed to the though of long term gains. 
I dont mean disrespect to anyone buy that comment just how i was feeling at the time. 

I admit i was lucky and would be easy to get caught up. Now more study!!!


----------



## disarray (10 February 2011)

great kid! don't get cocky


----------



## burglar (10 February 2011)

disarray said:


> great kid! don't get cocky
> 
> View attachment 41289




Ohhh  You will get cocky!!

Just try to see it coming and try to keep a lid on it!

Congrats buy the way!


----------



## Julia (10 February 2011)

Matt, well done on taking a profit.

Just one question:  how will you know when it's time to take a loss?


----------



## IFocus (10 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Matt, well done on taking a profit.
> 
> Just one question:  how will you know when it's time to take a loss?





Along with what is your strategy and have you tested it to death to see where it succeeds and fails?


----------



## mattryanshares (10 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Matt, well done on taking a profit.
> 
> Just one question:  how will you know when it's time to take a loss?




Maybe on monday because i cant get near a computer tomorrow!!!


----------



## So_Cynical (10 February 2011)

Nice work matt...easy isn't it, now do that another 20 times and imagine how cocky you will feel then.


----------



## Tyler Durden (11 February 2011)

Congrats mate, but I hope the win doesn't affect your objective mentality too much. People who win on their first go come off thinking it's easier than it actually is, whereas people who lose on their first punt get much more cautious and appreciate the risks that much more.


----------



## metal_loz (13 February 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Congrats mate, but I hope the win doesn't affect your objective mentality too much. People who win on their first go come off thinking it's easier than it actually is, whereas people who lose on their first punt get much more cautious and appreciate the risks that much more.




That's very true. The little mistakes I made last year in my first year of trading have made me much more cautious and aware of the risks involved.

Learn to cut your losses no matter how hard it will be to realise the loss.


----------



## TabJockey (13 February 2011)

mattryanshares said:


> Maybe on monday because i cant get near a computer tomorrow!!!




Get the commsec app for your phone...


----------



## mattryanshares (15 February 2011)

*2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*

Im now 2 from 2.

Bought 140000 Pen for an average price of .103 and sold today for .135


----------



## matty77 (15 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*

nice, how did you find that stock?


----------



## mattryanshares (15 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



matty77 said:


> nice, how did you find that stock?




Just reading the latest threads relating to stocks on this site. Then watching for a month or so then getting involved!
Bought
48565162 21/01/11 B PEN 20,000 $0.110 $19.95 $2,219.95 27/01/11 
48649573 27/01/11 B PEN 60,000 $0.105 $19.95 $6,319.95 01/02/11 
48700188 31/01/11 B PEN 60,000 $0.098 $19.95 $5,899.95 03/02/11 

Sold
48985009 15/02/11 S PEN 140,000 $0.135 $29.95 $18,870.05 18/02/11


----------



## ChaoSI (15 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*

congrats dude! =)
well done!


----------



## inq (15 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*

Excellent play. Now go put your profits into a blue chip, rinse and repeat.


----------



## mattryanshares (15 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*

I actually did it to aquire more Pen. I bought 180000 Penoa for the price of the sale of the Pen. Effectively increasing my holdings by another 40000 for the cost of $50 or so.

igot 90k or so in capital losses to loose up from when a broker was getting paid to loose my money!! So ill pay no tax.


----------



## sammy84 (15 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*

Threads like this make me think a bull market top is coming.


----------



## Myse (18 February 2011)

Wow, congratulations Matt! 
I remember the first time I made a successful trade...that awesome feeling :


----------



## youngone (19 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



mattryanshares said:


> Just reading the latest threads relating to stocks on this site. Then watching for a month or so then getting involved!
> Bought
> 48565162 21/01/11 B PEN 20,000 $0.110 $19.95 $2,219.95 27/01/11
> 48649573 27/01/11 B PEN 60,000 $0.105 $19.95 $6,319.95 01/02/11
> ...




Well done!!

I have been holding PEN for a while as well. I still think its a good company to hold.

I have been watching your timeline closely. It seems you got scared on the 15/2, and closed out early. Had you closed it on the previous day (closes .145) or waited for the next day (.150)


----------



## joea (19 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



sammy84 said:


> Threads like this make me think a bull market top is coming.




So you think a "Elder comment" would be appropiate? lol


----------



## ColB (19 February 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



youngone said:


> Well done!!
> 
> I have been holding PEN for a while as well. I still think its a good company to hold.
> 
> I have been watching your timeline closely. *It seems you got scared on the 15/2*, and closed out early. Had you closed it on the previous day (closes .145) or waited for the next day (.150)




Nice work Matty!  Even though 'Youngone' has a valid point to make in respect of your 'early exit', they do so on the basis of hindsight.  It could have equally gone the other way and you would have been kicking yourself had you not sold.

My only suggestion would have been to perhaps have just sold 80,000 on 15/2 and take a 'punt' on the balance going up further.

Anyway, Not a bad profit for a few days work

I like PEN too Matty

49059072	18/02/11	S	PEN	100,000	$0.150	$29.95	$14,970.05
49057249	18/02/11	B	HOG	21,900	$0.439	$19.95	$9,634.95
48934016	11/02/11	B	PEN	50,000	$0.130	$19.95	$6,519.95
48804007	04/02/11	B	PEN	50,000	$0.115	$19.95	$5,769.95
48716842	31/01/11	B	PEN	50,000	$0.100	$19.95	$5,019.95
48704561	31/01/11	B	PEN	50,000	$0.098	$19.95	$4,919.95
48693766	31/01/11	B	PEN	100,000	$0.100	$19.95	$10,019.95
48650003	27/01/11	B	PEN	100,000	$0.105	$29.95	$10,529.95
48640722	27/01/11	B	PEN	100,000	$0.110	$29.95	$11,029.95


----------



## sammy84 (21 September 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



sammy84 said:


> Threads like this make me think a bull market top is coming.




The date of this post is circled red in the XAO chart below.

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## LostMyShirt (21 September 2011)

Good going on the profits.

May I ask what prompted you to purchase those particular stocks, what gave you the impression that an up movement was about to occur and also what your target was?


----------



## nulla nulla (22 September 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



ColB said:


> Nice work Matty!  Even though 'Youngone' has a valid point to make in respect of your 'early exit', they do so on the basis of hindsight.  It could have equally gone the other way and you would have been kicking yourself had you not sold.
> 
> My only suggestion would have been to perhaps have just sold 80,000 on 15/2 and take a 'punt' on the balance going up further.
> 
> ...




Just wondering if you still like and hold PEN? 
Is the list above, you accumulating or were you buying and selling in the run-up?


----------



## Struzball (12 October 2011)

*Re: 2nd ever closed out trade up $4492. Two from two!!!*



sammy84 said:


> Threads like this make me think a bull market top is coming.




Reading through this thread was interesting, from excited start to abrupt finish.
I'm curious to find out what happened, was he saved by his appropriate trading plan?  Or did the idea of never ending 50% gains throw all that out the window?

Looking back at that chart at the time frames in this thread, it looks almost impossible not to have winning trades, so I'm guessing if one were successful in the sharp rise, they would probably be equally unsuccessful in the sharp fall that followed.


----------

